# Help comparing these 2 9mm's



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

With the shortage of available guns at shops around me I am looking for opinions.
I have found A Springfield XD 9mm and really like it. My question is how does the Ruger P95 compare to the XD?
I have not been able to locate A ruger to handle in person. Wondering how the grip compares with the 2. I know from researching the Ruger is A tad bit heavier. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as it looks like this purchase will most likely be online.
Thank You


----------



## moparman (Jan 15, 2013)

IMO choose Ruger. Warranty/service/reliability. USA made. I also like the safety features, quality & reliability that Ruger offers. I also chose Ruger for these reasons:

Reviews
Most recommended by our best local gun shop
County sheriff dept
Friends in other states

my 2 cents


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd go with the SA XD.

I'm not a fan of either, but if I had to make a choice, I'd avoid the Ruger. 

Or.....you could look a little longer, maybe save up a few more bucks, and buy a Beretta 92FS. :watching:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you go XD, go XDm


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

The Ruger will be quite a bit heavier. Both will work. What do you like?
It must fit you and you must like how it operates.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it were me I'd go w/ the XD.


----------

